# anyone riding these Jack Brown tires?



## Henry Chinaski (Feb 3, 2004)

Andy Hampsten and others seem to love them. I've been buying Contis exclusively for 17 years or so but I kind of want to try them. Too bad it's gonna take me at least two years to wear out my current Conti commuter tires. Anyway, who is riding these and how are they in the wet? And do they hook up in the dirt? Sounds like they are pretty comfy.


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

Well I ride the 700x26 RuffyTuffys on my fixte most of the time and they are sluggos compared to 700X28 Continental 2000s. They work ok on the Tow Path and dirt roads we ride on.

YMMV


----------



## buck-50 (Sep 20, 2005)

Pasela 32s are cheaper, have more tread and roll better...


----------



## StageHand (Dec 27, 2002)

Paselas have a different shape (check out all the other Pasela/t-Serv comments and threads). I'm also not sure that in this particular discussion, rolling resistance is of much concern. You're right, though, they are much cheaper.


----------



## buck-50 (Sep 20, 2005)

I'm going with my experience switching from rolly polly 28s to pasela 32s- the paselas may not be as "round", but man, they really ride better than the rollys.


----------



## BentChainring (Jun 23, 2005)

700x33.3........ wtf mate?! a thusly a new size is created!


----------

